# In observation of Passion Week...



## LifeInReturn (Mar 31, 2007)

What do you guys do in observation of Passion Week, if anything ?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 31, 2007)

Mainly I sin and then end up convicted and penitent.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 31, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Mainly I sin and then end up convicted and penitent.



Ahh, so the norm for us all ?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2007)

The "if anything." I am one of those old fashioned Presbyterians that don't observe pretended holy days.
See also in pdf on page 8:
http://www.thebluebanner.com/pdf/bluebanner8-1.pdf

 and 
The Religious Observance of Christmas and 'Holy Days' in American Presbyterianism
http://www.thebluebanner.com/pdf/bluebanner8-9&10.pdf


----------



## turmeric (Mar 31, 2007)

I know Christians who celebrate Lent, and they're not Catholics! (scratches head)


----------



## KMK (Mar 31, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I know Christians who celebrate Lent, and they're not Catholics! (scratches head)



It is probably the same ones that practice labyrinths as well. 

I am not big on man made religious holidays either. However, as a church we will be attending a neighboring Baptist church on Easter morn. Not because it is a holiday but because the Lion's Club will be having their annual pancake breakfast that morning in the building in which we normally meet. Nothing like being on the bottom of the totem pole! The view is great!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2007)

Our synod has asked everyone to fast on Good Friday.

We always have a Good Friday service in the morning, and when we lived in the South Maunday Thursday services were popular. Probably since Good Friday was not a Holiday from work.

BTW in Canada Easter is a 4 day Holiday. Almost everything in the country closes for Good Friday, and many (most?) companies close on Monday as a "secular holiday".


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Our synod has asked everyone to fast on Good Friday.


For what reason?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 31, 2007)

KMK said:


> It is probably the same ones that practice labyrinths as well.



Naw, there are plenty of reformed anglicans who observe it as well.


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 1, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The "if anything." I am one of those old fashioned Presbyterians that don't observe pretended holy days...



[bantering back and forth here...]I am one of those old fashioned Reformed ministers, you know, the kind that existed before "presbyterians" and celebrated the five evangelical feast days, so much so that the Kirchenordenung (Church Order) of Heidelberg in 1563 mandated these days, called them "holy days," and prescribed sermon texts and prayers.

Anyways, I am preaching on John 12 for "Palm Sunday," and we have Good Friday this coming week (I'll post the liturgy here soon), using a modified version Terrry Johnson's liturgy of Lessons and Psalms (that crypto-Papist!).

In the spirit of fun...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2007)

This is what we Presbyterians said in 1560.First Book of Discipline 1560​The First Head: Of Doctrine.​Seeing that Christ Jesus is he whom God the Father has commanded only to be heard, and followed of his sheep, we urge it necessary that his evangel be truly and openly preached in every kirk and assembly of this realm; and that all doctrine repugning to the same be utterly suppressed as damnable to man's salvation.​…​By the contrary doctrine, we understand whatsoever men, by laws, councils, or constitutions have imposed upon the consciences of men, without the expressed commandment of God's word: such as be vows of chastity, forswearing of marriage, binding of men and women to several and disguised apparels, to the superstitious observation of fasting days, difference of meat for conscience sake, prayer for the dead; *and keeping of holy days of certain saints commanded by man, such as be all those that the Papists have invented, as the feasts (as they term them) of apostles, martyrs, virgins, of Christmas, Circumcision, Epiphany, Purification, and other fond feasts of our lady.* Which things, because in God's scriptures they neither have commandment nor assurance, we judge them utterly to be abolished from this realm; affirming further, that the obstinate maintainers and teachers of such abominations ought not to escape the punishment of the civil magistrate. ​In 1566 when Scotland received a copy of the Helvetic Confession for approval, they did so with this comment saying they could“scarcely refrain from mentioning, with regard to what is written in the 24th chapter of the aforesaid Confession concerning the "festival of our Lord's nativity, circumcision, passion, resurrection, ascension, and sending the Holy Ghost upon his disciples," that these festivals at the present time obtain no place among us; for we dare not religiously celebrate any other feast-day than what the divine oracles prescribed.” Knox, _Works_, 6.547-548​


dannyhyde said:


> [bantering back and forth here...]I am one of those old fashioned Reformed ministers, you know, the kind that existed before "presbyterians" and celebrated the five evangelical feast days, so much so that the Kirchenordenung (Church Order) of Heidelberg in 1563 mandated these days, called them "holy days," and prescribed sermon texts and prayers.
> 
> Anyways, I am preaching on John 12 for "Palm Sunday," and we have Good Friday this coming week (I'll post the liturgy here soon), using a modified version Terrry Johnson's liturgy of Lessons and Psalms (that crypto-Papist!).
> 
> In the spirit of fun...


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 1, 2007)

I trust God to provide exactly (eggs-actly) what we need, though – but I am getting a hands on sensation of the loneliness of camping. We are away from our home, and all the “traditions” we have enjoyed – that set apart Easter Sunday from all other Sundays. 

This week will be somewhat a strange time – for we are apart from our family, adult children – grandchild – and church, for the first time in as long as we have been Christians – In our local church our dear pastor(s) help us observe Good Friday in a deeply personal way – and Easter is always such a JOY! 

And btw Jenn -- we now attend Park Cities, too!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2007)

God set apart the Lord's day; and is man competent to set apart one of those 52 days out of the year above the others as if that makes it more special beyond the specialness God himself puts equally on all the Lord's days of our lives?



bwsmith said:


> I trust God to provide exactly (eggs-actly) what we need, though – but I am getting a hands on sensation of the loneliness of camping. We are away from our home, and all the “traditions” we have enjoyed – that set apart Easter Sunday from all other Sundays.
> 
> This week will be somewhat a strange time – for we are apart from our family, adult children – grandchild – and church, for the first time in as long as we have been Christians – In our local church our dear pastor(s) help us observe Good Friday in a deeply personal way – and Easter is always such a JOY!
> 
> And btw Jenn -- we now attend Park Cities, too!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 1, 2007)

Umm..... What's passion week?


----------



## LifeInReturn (Apr 1, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> I trust God to provide exactly (eggs-actly) what we need, though – but I am getting a hands on sensation of the loneliness of camping. We are away from our home, and all the “traditions” we have enjoyed – that set apart Easter Sunday from all other Sundays.
> 
> This week will be somewhat a strange time – for we are apart from our family, adult children – grandchild – and church, for the first time in as long as we have been Christians – In our local church our dear pastor(s) help us observe Good Friday in a deeply personal way – and Easter is always such a JOY!
> 
> And btw Jenn -- we now attend Park Cities, too!



You do? Really ? That's cool! Have you moved to TX or do you visit when you're in town ?


----------



## LifeInReturn (Apr 1, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Umm..... What's passion week?



Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> For what reason?



It is the last day of our "30 Days of Prayer" for renewal and revival in the church.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The "if anything." I am one of those old fashioned Presbyterians that don't observe pretended holy days.
> See also in pdf on page 8:
> http://www.thebluebanner.com/pdf/BlueBanner8-1.pdf
> and
> ...


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Umm..... What's passion week?



The passion week begins with Christ's triumphal entry into Jerusalem and ends with His crucifixion and subsequent resurrection.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Apr 2, 2007)

We had a wonderful service and are having daily services at the church I attend (a PCA). I understand not all observe, but to those who DO, in what way do you observe ?

Grace and Peace.


----------



## JM (Apr 2, 2007)

No one is doing this as a devotional observation?

[FYI post, I'm not suggesting anyone take part in such a wicked practice.]


----------



## spicedparrot (Apr 2, 2007)

*What LUtheran's Do*

For those who are interested here is what at least one Lutheran church is going to be doing. I do realize that some on here don't approve, let alone recognize the church calendar, but, I figure some will at least be interested. 

By the way, I wonder how many who have "sunrise" services actually realize that those akin back to the early church's practice of the Easter Vigil? One more note - the practice of most of these precedes the Roman church.

For those of a reformed bent Pastor Riddlebarger has some good sermons on his blog that he gave last year at his holy week services:

*Maundy Thursday Service* 
This day marks the beginning of the Holy Triduum, the “long three 
day service” which culminates at the Vigil of Easter. On this day 
the focus is on the institution of the Lord’s Supper and also Jesus’ 
betrayal into the hand’s of sinful men. At the conclusion of the service, 
the candles are extinguished and the Altar is stripped while 
Psalm 22 is sung. Following the removal of all items from the Altar, 
the Pastor and assistants leave the chancel; members leave the building 
in silence. 

*Good Friday – Tre Ore Service* 
This service takes place on Good Friday from 12:00 p.m. until 3:00 
p.m. It is divided up into half hour devotionals and attendees are invited 
to come for any or all of the services. The readings reflect the 
seven last words of Christ. This service 
has become popular in both Lutheran and Anglican churches. The 
liturgical color for the day is black. 

*Good Friday – Tenebrae Service* 
This service is known as the “Service of Darkness.” The service traditionally 
consisted of psalms and other scripture readings. Following 
certain readings, candles were extinguished until darkness 
shrouded the church. At the close of the service, the slamming of a 
book/door has been used to signify the closing of the tomb in which 
Jesus was laid. The tone of the service is very somber. After the 
service, members may remain for private prayer or devotion. 
When all is finished, the Faithful leave the building in silence. The 
liturgical color for the day is black. 

*The Vigil of Easter (Holy Saturday)* 
The Vigil of Easter, which is celebrated at the end of Holy Saturday 
as the conclusion to the sacred Triduum, ushers in the celebration of 
the Resurrection of Our Lord on Easter Sunday. It echoes the joyous 
proclamation that the Crucified Savior is risen from the grave while 
showing us the link between His cross and empty tomb and our 
Baptism. It also connects the days of Holy Week, especially Holy 
Thursday and Good Friday, with the culminating celebration of the 
Resurrection of Christ from the dead. The central symbol in the 
Easter Vigil is the Paschal (Christ) Candle. Traditionally, the Paschal 
candle is placed on its stand by the lectern where it remains and is 
lighted through Ascension Day. After the Ascension Day service, the 
Paschal candle is placed by the baptismal font where it is lighted at a 
baptism. It may also be used at funerals where it is placed at the head 
of the casket.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank Chad! That was vey informative.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 2, 2007)

What are doing? Not a lot, taking advantage of the fact that the 'christmas and easter' folks come out ...well... on Christmas and Easter... to preach a strong evangelistic message on the resurrection Sunday morning, and preaching about how we should live in the light og the resurrection Sunday night. Printed some leaflets for the neighbourhood publicising these services...

But apart from that?

Nothing apart from the usual.

JH


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 2, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> You do? Really ? That's cool! Have you moved to TX or do you visit when you're in town ?



Well, I guess we are here at least for the next year. Not happy about being far from kids -- but happy to be with dh and on the adventures he is having.


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> God set apart the Lord's day; and is man competent to set apart one of those 52 days out of the year above the others as if that makes it more special beyond the specialness God himself puts equally on all the Lord's days of our lives?



Oh I do think . . . thanks for suggesting it. 
We celebrate T-day, Christmas and Easter -- and have a blast -- enjoying fellowship, good food, and opportunities to open our home and include those who have no hope . . .


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 3, 2007)

As my pastor slowly moves our church more in an anglican direction, we'll probably start doing Maundy Thursday services. This year, we just have Good Friday services and then Sunday morning service.

During late November, we're lighting candles for Advent.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## LifeInReturn (Apr 3, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> Well, I guess we are here at least for the next year. Not happy about being far from kids -- but happy to be with dh and on the adventures he is having.



Will you be there Sunday, or are you going to any of the noon services this week ?


----------

